# Job and salary in China



## ronnijohansson

Hi

I am currently a student working at a company in China on a 6 month contract. I like it here, like the atmosphere and the people and dream of being able to live here more permanently when my studies are done in August 2012.
I am 35 years old and my current education to become an Automation Technician (repairs and maintains production equipment) is actually my second education. I was also educated as an Export Engineer in year 2000.
I have worked 6 years with technical sales that include quotations, sales, purchases and advice to customers. In my current education I have worked 3 years maintaining equipment. So all in all I have about 9 years of professional experience.

The question is now if it is possible to find a job in China where I can combine the experience I have collected from the past 9 years of working with technical equipment on these 2 very different levels. I am looking for an ordinary job, not a managing job.
And at the same time I am wondering what kind of salary I should go for, first of all not to go too low and secondly to avoid going too high. In both cases I want to avoid making a fool of myself.

I thank in advance for any kind of response!


----------



## sherrain

Firstly, I recommend you a cell phone software named ChinaJobsApp, its function now is for free, try it.
About the salary, so far as I know, for foreigners, considering your situation, you possibly will be given between 220,000 and 350,000rmb/year. And the other benefits also might not be covered in the salary, which includes acommendation, healthy insurance, visa, etc..
Anyway, good luck.


----------



## texted

The salary are vary depending on where you live in China.
For instance, if you live in Shanghai, my bet is you can get 15000 - 20000/month, or even more.


----------



## kmmm31

texted said:


> The salary are vary depending on where you live in China.
> For instance, if you live in Shanghai, my bet is you can get 15000 - 20000/month, or even more.


 i' am also living in china and working there but salary can't attend this amount for a beginner. wish you to find a job, but i' am telling you the salary depend to the company


----------

